# My new little "Angel"



## BekahBear (Dec 23, 2007)

i've actually had this little girl for a good month now. i rescued her from the same feeder store i found Marshmallow and Waffles at. by the looks of her i'm guessing they must be related somehow. she was in the tank marked "fuzzies and rat pups" as soon as i saw her i knew i had to take her home. she was way to little to not be with her momma and was skin and bones.  i fed her KMR milk replacement with an eye dropper when i first got her and slowly switched her over to solid food as she became healthier. now she is a spunky and healthy little girl. her name is Angel because i think her markings make her look like a little angel. i just introduced her to my other girls yesterday and so far they all love her. here are a few pics of her i took when i had her out earlier today for play time. enjoy


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

She is sooo pretty! I'm glad you saved her.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

-dies from cuteness-

She is too **** adorable for her own good. She's going to get into lots of trouble!


----------



## Karine (Apr 13, 2008)

so pretty! I love her eyes...


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

She is amazing!

So beautiful
Jess x


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

she is beautiful, i love her markings!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

i completely agree - i'm about to fall over dead from how cute she is!


----------



## BekahBear (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks for the compliments guys. i have to agree she is adorable, and she knows it too. she loves to try to get into trouble because she knows if she gives me that cute look it melts my heart and she can get away with anything. i couldn't believe it when i saw her in the feeder tank. poor little thing. i'm just happy she made it through. there were a few days where i wasn't so sure if she was going to make it through the night, but she's a fighter and never gave up.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww! She is so pretty! I'm glad you were able to save her. ^_^


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

lovely lovely rat! 

Leila :0)


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

lovely lovely rat! 

Leila :0)


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

AWWWW absolutely ADORABLE


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Awww! *melts*

Her tail is really shiny!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

She is an adorable girlie!


----------



## nutMeg (Apr 24, 2008)

She's so pretty and so lucky to have such a nice mom!!


----------



## fabuliz (Apr 25, 2008)

My goodness! Deathly cute!!! Wow - congratulations; looking at how beautiful she is, I could never imagine her skin and bones. Thank you for saving her!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

AAAWWWWWWW! she is soooooo cute!


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

She IS adorable. And what a good idea giving her KMR! My sister and I rescued a newborn barn rat that had fallen from some loose insulation in the rafters of a barn. His mother didn't come after him, so we raised him on Esbilac. He ended up being a bit small, and now I wonder if KMR would have been the better choice for him.

He was the best rat we have ever had! Sweetest little thing!


----------



## BekahBear (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah, i have saved many feeder rats and raised abandoned litters. i can tell you from experience that KMR does wonders! i like to buy the powdered rather than premixed because i can just mix up however much i need each feeding and there is a lot less wasted because the dry powder keeps for a long time.


----------



## jackthepie-rat (Apr 28, 2008)

She looks gorgeous


----------

